# Zyprexa



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

My shrink just added Zyprexa to my prozac and Klonopin.

Zyprexa is an antipsychotic.

Has anyone had any luck with Zeprexa?????

-Zach


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> My shrink just added Zyprexa to my prozac and Klonopin.
> 
> Zyprexa is an antipsychotic.
> 
> ...


I LOVE ME SOME ZYPREXA!!!!!

Haha, no but really, that drug worked wonders for me. I don't have schizophrenia or bipolar or any of the disorders it is used to typically treat, but it did a dangin good job of reducing my anger outbursts\hostility, anxiety, and also lifted my mood up as well. I also noticed that right after I took it, my vision would get super sharp and I would be able to focus very well (however I took this awhile ago, so I don't know if it would have the same effect on DP). Used in small doses (2.5mg), this drug can be a miracle for many, and won't cause as much sedation or weight gain. However, Zyprexa is notorious for its weight gain side effect, so you should watch out for that, and get your glucose and triglyceride levels checked out periodically. What dose were you prescribed and did he give it to you for DP\DR or other reasons?

Hope this drug gives you as much benefit as it did for me. Keep us posted!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Im taking zyprexa 10mg at night for about 4-5 weeks now and its done absoulutly nothing. My Dp and anxiety are still higher than ever. As the poster said above me it causes alot of weight gain (20 pounds so far for me) and tbh ive never really felt any sedation while on it.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

I had it for a while, for sleeping. Always remember i felt stoned on it but not in a good way. im taking respiridone atm, many people take anti psychs so dont be hesitant to take them like i was for a few years or so!


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

insaticiable said:


> I LOVE ME SOME ZYPREXA!!!!!
> 
> Haha, no but really, that drug worked wonders for me. I don't have schizophrenia or bipolar or any of the disorders it is used to typically treat, but it did a dangin good job of reducing my anger outbursts\hostility, anxiety, and also lifted my mood up as well. I also noticed that right after I took it, my vision would get super sharp and I would be able to focus very well (however I took this awhile ago, so I don't know if it would have the same effect on DP). Used in small doses (2.5mg), this drug can be a miracle for many, and won't cause as much sedation or weight gain. However, Zyprexa is notorious for its weight gain side effect, so you should watch out for that, and get your glucose and triglyceride levels checked out periodically. What dose were you prescribed and did he give it to you for DP\DR or other reasons?
> 
> Hope this drug gives you as much benefit as it did for me. Keep us posted!


It was prescribed for my depression and DP. I am starting to take 5 mg every night for a week.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

dancingwobbler said:


> I had it for a while, for sleeping. Always remember i felt stoned on it but not in a good way. im taking respiridone atm, many people take anti psychs so dont be hesitant to take them like i was for a few years or so!


I had bad experiences on Respirodone. Hopefully Zyprexa will be better for me since it is allowed to be in combo with prozac.


----------

